# Cheers A Pleasure to Meet You All



## JP-Clyde (Jan 21, 2016)

*bows*

'Ello, 'Ello, there I am Jene Clyde or J.P. or Clyde, whichever you feel fits your fancy for the week. 

I have been writing for nearly 10 years of my life now, and joined this site in hopes to get some heavy critique. I can take the heat, question is can you take my heat? Fair warning, a few here. I can be blunt, and maybe a little too honest. But part from that, I have also been recently diagnosed on the Autism spectrum. I point this out because I have had a fair bit of problems on forums before, because of my lack and inability to communicate on forums before. People have taken what I have said in the past a little too the heart, and I'd really like to find a community willing to work with me, when I sincerely do not intend certain things to happen.

I ask for a pleasant atmosphere. And hard critique. And I will give you in kind the same. anda:


----------



## Eskay3 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey J.P.
I just joined also and looking foward to reading some of your work. I will be needing some honest and blunt critiquing soon, so I hope to see you around!


----------



## JP-Clyde (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you Eskay. Let's get along. Haahha. I can be a kind of a harsh teacher, but that's just all my passion being thrown at you all at once. hahahaha. I am kidding of course, I look forward to reading some of your work as well. And feel free to call me out when reading my work, but just know I do calling out too.


----------



## Eskay3 (Jan 22, 2016)

Haha, no hard feelings for being passionate over here. Writing is all about feelings, so the more passionate the better, in my eyes at least. I can take it but the dishing, that's another story. I will need some work at that. I will be honest though!


----------



## JP-Clyde (Jan 22, 2016)

Hahaa. I am kidding. Sorry I have a very dark, morbid sense of humor. I am a horror writer, but generally I also write politically charged messages and social commentary works. So I am a little bit, more candid sometimes. Hahaa.


----------



## Eskay3 (Jan 22, 2016)

You don't have to apologize to me,  I am very comfortable with the dark side. I love horror stories, so I'm intrigued.  Definitely looking foward to reading some of your work J.P.!


----------



## JP-Clyde (Jan 22, 2016)

They are never nice stories. Sometimes I get annoyed with myself because of it.


----------



## Eskay3 (Jan 22, 2016)

I wouldn't be annoyed with that, its a piece of art. If that's the way it comes out so be it, life isn't always nice either.


----------



## JP-Clyde (Jan 22, 2016)

At least someone can take me at face value. Haha. I put something up Eskay. Sweet Tooth, it's something dumb and I am not sure where the fuck I was taking it


----------



## am_hammy (Jan 22, 2016)

Welcome to the forum JP! Glad to have you here. Definitely take a look around and get to know us better. There's mentors with bright purple names that can help you out if you need any writing advice or if you have any questions about rules, etc. you can ask the mods, supervisors or admins. We are an extremely accepting community so I have no doubt you will find a nice cozy place here with us.

Happy exploring and see you around on the forums! =)


----------



## JP-Clyde (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you Hammy. Ham? I can call you Ham, right?

Mate your avatar is distractingly cute. lol


----------



## am_hammy (Jan 22, 2016)

Sure,most call me hammy =)


----------



## JP-Clyde (Jan 22, 2016)

See I always like to be a little different and Hammy is one letter more than my memory can keep. lol. I am joking with you btw.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 22, 2016)

Heeeey JP... Nice to meeetcha! Welcome to the wonderful word world of WF, I am sorry you have had problems on other forums.. we hare a friendly bunch and we are very supportive of each other... sooo, join the party and have a look around .. my name is Julia and I ssssnap the whip in the fabulous poetry thread.. hope to see you there...


----------



## Hairball (Jan 22, 2016)

Well, well, well...what do we have here?

Hmmmm....looks like a couple of young whippersnappers have joined us, yes?

JP and Eskay. My, my.

Okay listen. Now I'll welcome you two, but I come with rules.

1. That's MY litterbox over there. You bring your own.

2. You WILL have fun here, and you WILL enjoy yourselves, and that's an order.

If the above rules are not followed, my mafia friends, Bruno and Vinnie, will be having a little chat with you two....hopefully before breaking your knees. They get a little carried away, sorry.

So come on in, pull up a chair, and just be. Write your tails off, read others' stuff until your eyeballs fall out....and just be.

Join in the challenges if you feel like it, too. I love those! I may come in dead last, but I sure do learn and I love getting my butt kicked....um, I mean learning.

Now get busy, both of you.

LOL! Welcome!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi, the autism spectrum is a strange thing, I sometimes think it is a bit like 'consumption' was a couple of hundred years ago, a catch all term that covers a multitude of ills. It certainly does not exclude you here, one of our much loved early members, The Backward Ox, now, sadly, died, was on the spectrum,  though he was not diagnosed until he was an elderly man. I see you explain yourself "Only kidding...", "that's just all my passion..." and so  forth, a very good idea when we can't hear tone of voice and people have such different views of the world, this bodes well. I hope you fit in and find your place here, as others have said it is a friendly community.


----------



## Hairball (Jan 22, 2016)

Olly Buckle said:


> Hi, the autism spectrum is a strange thing, I sometimes think it is a bit like 'consumption' was a couple of hundred years ago, a catch all term that covers a multitude of ills. It certainly does not exclude you here, one of our much loved early members, The Backward Ox, now, sadly, died, was on the spectrum,  though he was not diagnosed until he was an elderly man. I see you explain yourself "Only kidding...", "that's just all my passion..." and so  forth, a very good idea when we can't hear tone of voice and people have such different views of the world, this bodes well I hope you fit in and find your place here, as others have said it is a friendly community.



Well said, Olly.

I don't know if this will help or not when we speak of health issues such as this, but no one is perfect and some of us have health issues with which we deal every day.

I haven't said much about this, JP, but I was diagnosed last month with early-onset Parkinson's disease. My doctors are still trying to find the right medicinal "cocktail" of meds to help me, and it's an ongoing process. But I will win, and kick this Parkinson's ass, you watch.

Feel free to PM me, JP. I got you tight on. I may be funny and silly, but I'm just as human as you are, Hang in there.


----------



## Terry D (Jan 22, 2016)

Welcome to the forums, Clyde. Energy and passion are right at home here, but I suggest you take a few minutes to read the forum rules and take them to heart. It might make your adjustment here quite a bit smoother.


----------



## JP-Clyde (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you everybody for the kind words. 

@Hairball; what if I am incorporeal? How will Vinnie and them take care of me then?


----------



## Hairball (Jan 22, 2016)

JP-Clyde said:


> Thank you everybody for the kind words.
> 
> @Hairball; what if I am incorporeal? How will Vinnie and them take care of me then?



I'll tell them to be nice. They will maybe just fracture an arm LOL!!


----------



## JP-Clyde (Jan 22, 2016)

You do know what incorporeal is?

They'd go straight through me, is what I am trying to say here.


----------



## Aquilo (Jan 22, 2016)

Good to meet you, JP. My fourteen-year-old lad is going through tests for Asperger, so I understand your worries and concerns. It's a nice, mellow place here, but it has a drive to get you off your butt and published. Best place to be. :hi:


----------



## JP-Clyde (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks mate. Hope your kiddo gets the help they need it's a difficult part of my life


----------



## Hairball (Jan 22, 2016)

JP-Clyde said:


> Thanks mate. Hope your kiddo gets the help they need it's a difficult part of my life



Oh boy. One of my friends has an autistic child. Ouch.

It is definitely difficult, to say the least. Hang in there, honey.


----------



## JP-Clyde (Jan 22, 2016)

It always seems like people can put things into words better than I can. Which sucks. Because than I look like a hard jerk.


----------



## Hairball (Jan 23, 2016)

JP-Clyde said:


> It always seems like people can put things into words better than I can. Which sucks. Because than I look like a hard jerk.



I feel like that too sometimes. None of us are perfect; we're all striving to make words fit the scenes in our minds. 

Put your paw in mine, and together we will find our way and make our journey to anywhere we want to be.


----------



## Winston (Jan 23, 2016)

JP-Clyde said:


> It always seems like people can put things into words better than I can. Which sucks. Because than I look like a hard jerk.



Vocabulary is learned, no one is born with a silver tongue.  You hang-out here with those that write well, it's bound to rub off on you.
The perfect word is always out of reach.  Use the best words available to you, and your voice will be heard.


----------



## JP-Clyde (Jan 23, 2016)

Winston said:


> Vocabulary is learned, no one is born with a silver tongue.  You hang-out here with those that write well, it's bound to rub off on you.
> The perfect word is always out of reach.  Use the best words available to you, and your voice will be heard.



Writing and socializing are two very different things. I don't lack the ability to express my creativity. I lack the ability to express myself socially.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey JP Clyde!

Nice to meet and greet you. : D

I'd just like to point out the Writing Contests and Prompts and the [URL="http://www.writingforums.com/content/497-Mentor-Directory"Mentor Directory[/URL] we have here.

Welcome! =D


----------



## escorial (Jan 23, 2016)

View attachment 11452


----------

